# courses abroad?



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Certifications? CPR, First Aid, Wilderness First Responder? 

A gentle suggestion...concise, bullet points to transmit information

Best of luck in your new adventures!


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

> Certifications? CPR, First Aid, Wilderness First Responder? 



Never wfr, long-expired cpr/first-aid. Tis' not the season in this part of the rockies, earliest im seeing for any wfr is march. So I figure if I don't find some bundled thing ill be doing wfr and aca and swr like a racehorse between march and may, if I don't make it to the ocean. 



> A gentle suggestion...concise, bullet points to transmit information


thanks - somehow worth the embarrasement. pretty serious gut-check in progress


----------

